# Please help with checking my CDs authenticity.



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I recently bought a set of Froberger Edition Vol.1(AE-10024) from an alternative seller on Amazon.com as new. 
Here is the cd set:

http://www.amazon.com/Passage-Rhin-...=sr_1_6?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1299607880&sr=1-6

The item was listed as out of stock so it was only available from alternative sellers and as new or used. However, I found the paper quality of the booklet is not up to the fineness of the Vol.3 of the same series I bought from the german site Amazon.de 2 years ago. The printing quality is very fine but I think this effect can be easily obtained for most pirate copies producers today. The only method left is to check the IFPI code, if the IFPI codes on my cd are the same with those from who bought from amazon as in stock, it would prove the authenticity. I would like to know is anyone out there who ever purchased this set of cd or some cds from the same label(Aeolus), if you have the set or cds from the same label, post *all* the codes on the cds, so that I can compare and decide. It would be better if you bought the cd from Amazon as it was IN STOCK.

Thanks in advance.

Here is the label:

http://www.aeolus-music.com/ae_de/Alte-Musik

[Admin edit: Thread moved to Recorded Music & Publications - 08-Mar-11]


----------

